# Home Decor Is Not Age Related



## katlupe (Jan 19, 2020)

I get sick of hearing phrases like "this color, fashion, hair style, whatever, etc. is too young for you". When I moved into my own apartment I did not have a lot of money. But I wanted to make it express who I am. I love colors and vintage items. For years, I had packed away in my attic various items my mother had given me. Now that I had the freedom to decorate and do what I wanted, I put all those items to use. My mother had made ceramic lamps, decorative dishes, etc. back in the fifties. I decided to use them. I do not like clutter so if it is not useful, I get rid of it. She had crocheted many afghans and potholders over the years. I use every single one, every day. I now have colorful curtains and other decorative touches. I am always working on it and am so proud of my apartment. The funny thing is that now I am living on a low income, but finally have the home I thought was just a dream.

Have you made changes in your home as far as decorating goes? What about color? Just because we are older does not mean we have to live in a neutral world. I have a friend who has a porch swing in her living room and she loves it and uses it all the time. Have you done something in your home that is out of the ordinary?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2020)

I agree, the look of one's home is to their own taste and definitely not "age"-related.

But on the other hand, a room can get to looking dated and then boring.   I have updated my living room several years ago.  

Bottom line tho' really is what makes you happy! I'm glad you're getting to use your mother's lovely things.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 19, 2020)

Except for my office, I leave all decoration decisions to me wife who simply has better taste than I do. All of the furniture I had before we got married left the premises fairly quickly. (It was a rather oddly assembled bunch.)

One area where I do contribute is on the question of whether or not an item will physically fit. She is rather artistic, but as an engineer, I pay greater attention to dimensions. 

As long as I have a comfortable chair, I am happy.

What a team, …. but don't expect my office/home gym/cat area to dazzle anyone.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 19, 2020)

In your own house, do as you please.  In public, if you're old and dress or use make-up like a teenager, you can  expect lots of disapproving stares.  If they don't bother you, still go for it. 

 I am middle of the road in everything, not too old fashioned but somewhat conservative and practical.  Colors I prefer are not loud (blues, dark browns, grays, a little reds and oranges, that's about it, no neons).  I see nothing wrong with antiques or homemade afghans are good, I have a few my mother crocheted for me and I treasure them.  I think most things look good as long as they're not cluttered or overdone.


----------



## gennie (Jan 19, 2020)

I don't think home decor can be age inappropriate unless it includes items such as cribs and highchairs where there is no infant to use them and even then, anything can fall into the vintage collector category and most of us decorate with our collectibles. 

I personally think that age inappropriate clothing and hair style that's worn to try to convey a youth that is long gone sends a definite message about the user.  It looks silly and rarely deceives.  For instance: college girl hair (long, straight, center part) pairs poorly with old woman neck.  Same for 'daisy duke'/crotch length shorts and varicose veins.  

My own personal home decor centers around comfort, safety and ease of care and a few favorite items I enjoy looking at.  Very little thought goes to style


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 19, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I get sick of hearing phrases like "this color, fashion, hair style, whatever, etc. is too young for you". When I moved into my own apartment I did not have a lot of money. But I wanted to make it express who I am. I love colors and vintage items. For years, I had packed away in my attic various items my mother had given me. Now that I had the freedom to decorate and do what I wanted, I put all those items to use. My mother had made ceramic lamps, decorative dishes, etc. back in the fifties. I decided to use them. I do not like clutter so if it is not useful, I get rid of it. She had crocheted many afghans and potholders over the years. I use every single one, every day. I now have colorful curtains and other decorative touches. I am always working on it and am so proud of my apartment. The funny thing is that now I am living on a low income, but finally have the home I thought was just a dream.
> 
> Have you made changes in your home as far as decorating goes? What about color? Just because we are older does not mean we have to live in a neutral world. I have a friend who has a porch swing in her living room and she loves it and uses it all the time. Have you done something in your home that is out of the ordinary?




Home Decor  issues   ...   I'm not in my own house anymore,   and I miss the aspect of choosing my own colors for the walls,    and  what goes on the floor,  etc.
At my Senior apartments,   everything is neutral,   beige walls and much brown trim everywhere.  Carpeting is brown.  
Kitchen   is all black appliances and basic tan cabinets.  Countertop is black speckled.   I think most people here like  all that.   

But  I love a contemporary look    ... WHITE walls and a more modern look  with bright colors,  so I decorate with  RED,  ORANGE, etc.,   and incorporate WHITE into everything that I can.   
And I'm not  fond of any carpeting period.  ...     I've given this place  a look that is more ME   ...lol


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2020)

When my mom passed 5 years ago I brought some of her furniture, paintings and household items into our home.  We moved the previous furnishings along to friends and charities.  I love living with some of Mom's things.  

Our home is the way we like it.  It's comfortable for us and also works well for overnight guests and large parties.  

Redecorate?  Pfffttt- the thought never crosses my mind.  Last time we redecorated was in 1994 after an earthquake broke half of our furniture so we needed to buy more.


----------



## Llynn (Jan 19, 2020)

what is this decor concept of which you speak? My furnishings are things that  (like me) have managed to survive intact this past three quarters of a century


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 19, 2020)

I like classic pieces in muted tones of grey n cream,  but I love color too so I change my throw pillows, throws, dish towels n place mats every month or so n always decorate for the seasons n holidays, because my house is one large room, kitchen, dining room n family room everything needs to be changed, which I enjoy!! I have colorful dishes that seem to pull everything together.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 19, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Home Decor  issues   ...   I'm not in my own house anymore,   and I miss the aspect of choosing my own colors for the walls,    and  what goes on the floor,  etc.
> At my Senior apartments,   everything is neutral,   beige walls and much brown trim everywhere.  Carpeting is brown.
> Kitchen   is all black appliances and basic tan cabinets.  Countertop is black speckled.   I think most people here like  all that.
> 
> ...


My carpeting is beige and my ceramic tiles a rust color and the walls are white.  My couches are dark brown (don't show dirt as much) and my recliner beige.  I add color with the smaller items like lamps and pillows and wall decor etc.  I used to paint walls in wild colors, but now prefer white.  It's easier to change accessories than to change the color of walls and carpeting and big items like couches.


----------



## Wren (Jan 19, 2020)

I don’t think age comes into it, personally I prefer modern furnishings to traditional, have ivory coloured walls throughout as it makes the rooms seem larger and more spacious but I love  colour so have bold pattern curtains and paintings


----------



## katlupe (Jan 19, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Home Decor  issues   ...   I'm not in my own house anymore,   and I miss the aspect of choosing my own colors for the walls,    and  what goes on the floor,  etc.
> At my Senior apartments,   everything is neutral,   beige walls and much brown trim everywhere.  Carpeting is brown.
> Kitchen   is all black appliances and basic tan cabinets.  Countertop is black speckled.   I think most people here like  all that.
> 
> ...



 I also live in senior housing and technically it is not my own, but when I moved in I feel like I made it my own (in a sense). My apartment is a studio apartment and very small at 338 sq. ft. It was an old high school so the ceilings are very high and the windows very large. I use colors to brighten it and make it cheery. 

I am not crazy about carpeting either, but I am stuck with it except for the kitchen and bathroom.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I also live in senior housing and technically it is not my own, but when I moved in I feel like I made it my own (in a sense). My apartment is a studio apartment and very small at 338 sq. ft. It was an old high school so the ceilings are very high and the windows very large. I use colors to brighten it and make it cheery.
> 
> I am not crazy about carpeting either, but I am stuck with it except for the kitchen and bathroom.


Wow!  How interesting to live in a repurposed HS.  Was your space formerly part of a classroom?


----------



## katlupe (Jan 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Wow!  How interesting to live in a repurposed HS.  Was your space formerly part of a classroom?



I believe it was. There are 32 apartments on three floors. The other half has a theater and various offices and a gym where there is kids club of some sort where they play basketball, volley ball & hockey.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 19, 2020)

Wren said:


> I don’t think age comes into it, personally I prefer modern furnishings to traditional, have ivory coloured walls throughout as it makes the rooms seem larger and more spacious but I love  colour so have bold pattern curtains and paintings



I have white walls here with huge windows along one wall. The curtains on the windows are a mixture of bright colors.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 19, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I also live in senior housing and technically it is not my own, but when I moved in I feel like I made it my own (in a sense). My apartment is a studio apartment and very small at 338 sq. ft. It was an old high school so the ceilings are very high and the windows very large. I use colors to brighten it and make it cheery.
> 
> I am not crazy about carpeting either, but I am stuck with it except for the kitchen and bathroom.



It must have so much character!  ... can just picture it.  
Making your space your own is important,   and sounds like you've   done a great job too.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 19, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I have white walls here with huge windows along one wall. The curtains on the windows are a mixture of bright colors.


When you have a studio, is the bed always set-up or do you use a fold-out couch?  If I had to have a studio, I would want a Murphy bed, the kind that flattens up against the wall.  On the other hand, I'm kind of lazy, I might just get a nice comfortable couch and sleep on it.  If you don't mind, I'd like to see a pic of the window wall.  Doesn't such a big glass area cost more for heating and cooling?  Do you have heavy drapes to avoid heat loss?


----------



## katlupe (Jan 20, 2020)

Catlady said:


> When you have a studio, is the bed always set-up or do you use a fold-out couch?  If I had to have a studio, I would want a Murphy bed, the kind that flattens up against the wall.  On the other hand, I'm kind of lazy, I might just get a nice comfortable couch and sleep on it.  If you don't mind, I'd like to see a pic of the window wall.  Doesn't such a big glass area cost more for heating and cooling?  Do you have heavy drapes to avoid heat loss?



The bed is always set up but is away in a corner so almost feels like a separate room. I don't have a couch because I need the space and don't really have guests. The dressers make a wall in front of my bed so it can't be seen from the rest of the apartment. Behind the dressers is the corner with my bed and vanity in it. My flat screen tv is on the top of the dresser facing the bed.



 I don't have heavy drapes, just sheers and blinds. Since I am in an old school (brick) building and on the second floor sandwiched between 2 other apartments, my apartment is well insulated. My electric runs $40.86 a month on the budget plan. All electric apartment. The cardboard on the bottom of that one window is covering my air conditioner. This picture is taken from my table where I have my computer.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 20, 2020)

@katlupe
Do you have a kitchen or is there a common kitchen and dining room for everyone? 

Love your curtains, by the way!


----------



## katlupe (Jan 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @katlupe
> Do you have a kitchen or is there a common kitchen and dining room for everyone?
> 
> Love your curtains, by the way!


Thank you! 

I have a kitchen that is a good size but disabled friendly. And a big bathroom. Each apartment is private. This picture is taken of my kitchen from my table. Behind the door sticking out is the refrigerator and more cupboards and counter space. Sorry it is so dark.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 20, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have a kitchen that is a good size but disabled friendly. And a big bathroom. Each apartment is private. This picture is taken of my kitchen from my table. Behind the door sticking out is the refrigerator and more cupboards and counter space. Sorry it is so dark.
> 
> View attachment 88420


Thanks for taking the photos.  You seem to have a pretty sweet little place there, @katlupe!  I've lived in very small quarters and managed nicely.  One of my earliest apartments was a single; your place puts it in mind.     

Also, DH and I have a 5th wheel camper that we sometimes travel in for weeks at a time, so I understand the challenges of having adequate possessions on hand to make life easy, but not so many that they crowd you out. 

The smaller the living space, the more organized and tidier one must be.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

Well Katlupe, thank you for the photos,   I agree about how you've dressed the windows , it's bright and cheerful, and having those windows all on the one wall will bring lots of light in. It's a larger than normal studio flat and the way you've positioned your bed out of sight, makes it look like a one bed apartment with kitchen and bathroom...

I was just thinking about MY school.. if they made that into apartments it would be ideal..similar to yours but with floor to ceiling windows and just 3 floors high... but great big classrooms... , and with about  60 classrooms in all and gym hall , dining hall,  huge library and sports grounds all around , it would make for a lovely little gated community of large studio apartments or even one bed apartments. great idea, if the school isn't needed... However my old school is still very much in use these days..altho' it was new in the late 60's  when I first went there.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks for the pics.  For only 338 sq ft, you have almost 3 rooms, not bad.  I imagined just one room.    I imagined the window as one humongous one, I like the three windows better. And very colorful!


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 20, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Have you made changes in your home as far as decorating goes? What about color? Just because we are older does not mean we have to live in a neutral world. I have a friend who has a porch swing in her living room and she loves it and uses it all the time. Have you done something in your home that is out of the ordinary?



Have added things through the years but haven't taken much away.   Was maximalist boho waaaaay before it became trendy.  Sofa pillows are cream cotton jacquard with bullion fringe that I bought in the early 90s.  Worn quilt made by a childhood baby-sitter covers the back of the sofa.  Art is eclectic ...Walter Inglis Anderson blockprints, friends' works both purchased and gifted, lots of traditional botanicals. Lots of local pottery, mostly raku. Furniture is a mix of cushioned comfort and well-worn antiques ...junk to real collectors, but I'm never going to slap a coat of chalk paint on them!


----------



## katlupe (Jan 20, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Well Katlupe, thank you for the photos,   I agree about how you've dressed the windows , it's bright and cheerful, and having those windows all on the one wall will bring lots of light in. It's a larger than normal studio flat and the way you've positioned your bed out of sight, makes it look like a one bed apartment with kitchen and bathroom...
> 
> I was just thinking about MY school.. if they made that into apartments it would be ideal..similar to yours but with floor to ceiling windows and just 3 floors high... but great big classrooms... , and with about  60 classrooms in all and gym hall , dining hall,  huge library and sports grounds all around , it would make for a lovely little gated community of large studio apartments or even one bed apartments. great idea, if the school isn't needed... However my old school is still very much in use these days..altho' it was new in the late 60's  when I first went there.



Thank you, hollydolly! This school was built in 1870 and I am not sure when they replaced it with a new one. I believe they broke up the classrooms into the apartments. Every floor has one two-bedroom apartment. The rest are either one-bedroom or studios. Then the other half of the building has offices and arts council for my county. I think my studio is perfect for one person and a pet but I think a little too small for 2 people.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 20, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Thanks for the pics.  For only 338 sq ft, you have almost 3 rooms, not bad.  I imagined just one room.    I imagined the window as one humongous one, I like the three windows better. And very colorful!



Thank you, Catlady! Originally, I was on a waiting list for a one bedroom, but once I saw this one, I told them to take my name off. I loved it at first sight!


----------



## StarSong (Jan 20, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Thank you, hollydolly! This school was built in 1870 and I am not sure when they replaced it with a new one. I believe they broke up the classrooms into the apartments. Every floor has one two-bedroom apartment. The rest are either one-bedroom or studios. Then the other half of the building has offices and arts council for my county. I think my studio is perfect for one person and a pet but I think a little too small for 2 people.


I wish more conversions of this sort were taking place.  It's beyond my comprehension why some abandoned shopping malls, strip malls, industrial spaces and office buildings aren't being converted into living spaces.  Our nation's homeless crisis can be sorted out by forward thinkers who repurpose spaces we already have, and government leaders who'll enact legislation allowing it.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I wish more conversions of this sort were taking place.  It's beyond my comprehension why some abandoned shopping malls, strip malls, industrial spaces and office buildings aren't being converted into living spaces.  Our nation's homeless crisis can be sorted out by forward thinkers who repurpose spaces we already have, and government leaders who'll enact legislation allowing it.



The fact that there is a waiting list for senior, disabled and low income housing should prove there is a need for it. There are a few other smaller schools not far from me that have not been converted. There is one that is a business of some sort. Others are for sale. I  know it depends on the condition inside. This one was converted years ago because a few of my neighbors have lived here for more than 20 years. This one is owned by a private company and works with the government because most of the apartments are subsidized based on income.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 20, 2020)

katlupe, I doubt that the Fashion Police will be busting into your home. If you're happy with it, to hell with anybody else. That said, I don't think you have anything to worry about. You're home looks great. I don't know what the fuss is about-maybe jealous friends?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 20, 2020)

I love your photos Kattlupe. When we first got married everything had to be ultra modern. Have I ever changed. Now I am totally eclectic. 
I have an old cabinet in my dining room that my Grandpa put together for my grandma to keep her jelly in. If he knew I had it in my dining room he would turn over in his grave. I also enjoy using my Mom and Grandmas special dishes and bowls. 
I'm so happy my Mom saved things from my Grandma because it took me a long time to appreciate them. 
I think as we age we have a better understanding of the emotional attachment and beauty of the items we have.  Preserving and  using them is an honor for me.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 21, 2020)

Katlupe,
I'm intrigued to know what you did with the long side of the L?
I looked at the studio apartment in that building and while considering it,had the bed in the short end of the L with a wall mounted TV and I thought of a dining room set for the long side...just curious what you did with it?
I ultimately turned it down for personal reasons but thought it was adorable.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 22, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> katlupe, I doubt that the Fashion Police will be busting into your home. If you're happy with it, to hell with anybody else. That said, I don't think you have anything to worry about. You're home looks great. I don't know what the fuss is about-maybe jealous friends?


I was thinking more about decorating articles and videos. Not actually people I know. I haven't had many visitors here and the ones that come like it. I watch a lot of home decor videos and the so called rules are changing more and more. I have never gone by them but watching the videos has given me a lot of great ideas.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 22, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Katlupe,
> I'm intrigued to know what you did with the long side of the L?
> I looked at the studio apartment in that building and while considering it,had the bed in the short end of the L with a wall mounted TV and I thought of a dining room set for the long side...just curious what you did with it?
> I ultimately turned it down for personal reasons but thought it was adorable.


The long wall has my table next to the wall and that is opposite the door going to the kitchen. I don't think any two apartments are exactly alike so it would depend on which one you saw.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 22, 2020)

We're renovating the 50's house that Ron bought a few years back.  He's dealing with the construction, and I take care of the decorating, though we consult with each other about placement, color choices etc.  

I have my own style of decorating, I prefer warm colors and eclectic pieces.  Even so, I find that some of my choices are dictated by what's available in the stores.  Farmhouse looking pieces in both furniture and accessories is popular right now for example...sort of rough hewn looking.  Some of it I like, some not so much.  But it's fun to go searching for the "right' furniture piece or decoration or accessory to compliment each of our tastes and the room itself.  

Here's an example of our eclectic taste:  a wood pallet that Ron's daughter painted that became the focal point of our den. 
 

I wanted a tray for our ottoman.  These kinds of rough hewn farmhouse style pieces are popular right now. I wasn't looking for this, but when I saw it I enjoyed the contrast between it and the leather of the ottoman.  


And finally, I needed a side table for the loveseat part of our couch set.  Again, not what I was looking for initially but when I saw this I thought it was cool, and picked up the general look of the tray on the ottoman.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2020)

Love the pallet, @Ronni, but I couldn't live with that color wall.  To each her own!


----------



## Ronni (Feb 22, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Love the pallet, @Ronni, but I couldn't live with that color wall.  To each her own!


I know, it's LOUD!!!     But we love it...pulled the color from the pallet, and it totally works with the floor and the built in wall unit that he made.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

I get the idea Ronni, but I hate shabby chic...to me , well it's just shabby... nothing chic about it, but to each their own of course.. 

I otoh love the colour of the wall..I have a friend on this forum who has similar colour walls, and I love it... wouldn't suit my home, but I enjoy seeing it as a feature wall


----------



## katlupe (Feb 22, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I know, it's LOUD!!!     But we love it...pulled the color from the pallet, and it totally works with the floor and the built in wall unit that he made.


 I love the pallet picture! What a great idea! I think everything looks great! Your home decor style should be a reflection of who lives there instead of going by what you think others will like.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 22, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I love the pallet picture! What a great idea! I think everything looks great! Your home decor style should be a reflection of who lives there instead of going by what you think others will like.


That’s me alright!  I am so happy that Ron not only prefers that I make the decorating choices, but is actually relieved and grateful it’s not on him!  And that makes it even easier for me to choose what I like no matter whether it’s trendy, eclectic, old fashioned or modern. It really helps that he and I have such similar tastes.

Before I moved in, the house always looked nice, if a little stark. As decorating was not his forte, he tended towards a very minimalist approach. He wasn’t enamored of the look but still he preferred it to his various unsuccessful attempts at decorating.


----------



## jujube (Feb 22, 2020)

When I sold my house and moved in with the Spousal Equivalent, his house was white.  White, white and white.  And what wasn't white was "neutral".  Nothing on the walls, only blinds on the windows. He had been living for almost 10 years like that.

While I'm not a person who crowds my house with endless tchotchkies, I do have to have some color, some beloved items around, some "life".  I have a lot of artwork and I like to have it on the walls.

He was horrified that I wanted to hang stuff on the walls.  I agreed to live with the white-white-white if I could relieve it with some color-color-color.  We hit middle ground and muddled on.

The house we bought last year has a great color on the wall.  I don't know what color to say it is, but it ain't WHITE, thank goodness.  But he's agitating to paint the whole inside white.  Thankfully, the paint is almost new, so I can stall for a couple of years yet.  And I am slowly easing art onto the walls.

Time will tell...….


----------

